# what is this???



## jason808 (Apr 3, 2007)

had these fishes for couple of months... the seller told me they were regular reds...


----------



## Ironhead (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah buddy!! thats what you got,..


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

definetly reds


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

definitely reds, nice and healthy.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Ironhead said:


> yeah buddy!! thats what you got,..


hahaha... yeah, they're rbp's alright.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what did you think they were lol?

there reds man


----------

